# Complaints & Confessions



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

I think what this forum has been missing for a while is a place to simply vent.  This thread is just for that.  If something is bugging you, anything at all, get it off your back here.  If someone said or did something annoying, even someone on this board, tell us.  If _you_ did something and you can't keep it secret anymore, we won't judge you!  Let it out.

If someone complains about you, you can rebut, or not.  You can try to make them happier toward you, or you can piss them off further.  Just try to avoid the personal attacks.

Don't say there's no need for this thread because of Herve's B&G.  That often has a topic, whereas this thread is intended to be more willy-nilly.  You can post anything here without necessarily needing a response; just simply vent.  Feel free to express yourself any way necessary.

Happy venting!


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

Well I really want to get the burton amp pack, but for the life of me I can't even tell if it was ever released.
I know that burton released an iPod geared jacket, and that early april rumors started flying about a similar backpack, and then ipodlounge leaked this, which looks like a fairly official document, but so far I don't think that the backpack is real.
Oh and did I mention I really want one?  Not for $200, but that price is so absurd I'm sure I could get it on 'sale' somewhere.


----------



## Androo (Aug 26, 2003)

okay. here it is.
The summer is over. And i haven't done enough. In fact, it took me the whole summer to find out what was really going on. About people. About computer stuff. And now the summer is over, and I don't have another little while to use the information, to start making new things, and yea.
I am now starting high school!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

im upset for the same reason as Androo, there was so much stuff that i wanted to do, like finish redoing my personal homepage and also i wanted to model either my town or the city of Buffalo in 3D, ahh well ill get around to it


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Ambitious.

I wish bugs would just get the idea and stop coming into the house.  That would save us a lot of time and energy, especially when ants swarm the cat's food bowl.


----------



## habilis (Aug 27, 2003)

I have to ventillate about deadbeat bidders.

I really hate ebayers who wait a few days or more to pay up. Whenever _I_ win an auction, I always pay within 24 hours through paypal, after all, I wouldn't bid on the stinkin thing if I didn't want it. And I don't know about you, but whenever I want something, I want it now, right now. I'm now encountering my second ebay a-hole bidder. It's been 4 days and they still haven't bothered to contact me or pay up through paypal. 

Remember in the movie "Tron" where the guy(Jeff Bridges) got zapped by a laser beam that digitized his body and inserted him in the game grid? Yeah that. I wanna do that and stream myself across the net and pop my fist right through this guys monitor.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's mine.

What is the problem with BAD Hotels?! The place I was just stayed at (on a short business trip) was billed as top notch (and the prices to prove it) and they sucked! Bad parking, no high speed internet hookups (only dial-up and really expensive). Plus, the hotel only changed your sheets when you left this pre-made note on your pillow. That's the last time I go to this hotel company!


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

What chain?  How were the other services, like checking in, quality of the room, room service, meals, etc.?


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 28, 2003)

Where is my Dual G5? Where is Panther? 

There I said it!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 28, 2003)

Not a complain... Just something to let you know:

WAY TO GO ARDEN... 3000 posts is just around the corner 

Go, Arden, Go, Arden, GO!


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL... I really don't care anymore, though I will hold a small celebration at Herve's when the time comes.

What bugs me is people (like 01000010011011110110001001110111... hee hee, I love you 010000100110111101100010 ) who complain about me posting so much.

Also, I hate it when I forget something I was just thinking about.

Also, I hate it when I get something (like my eyelashes) in my eye and I can't get it out.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 28, 2003)

Try decooding that binary for us ard??
c'mon, I thought I weeded that talk out of here.
But man, I was just thinking about how much I hate having to put my contacts in when I forgot about it and then remembered.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 28, 2003)

You know what's irritating?

Forgetting something when you were going to do it, remembering it six hours later, going to do it, then forgetting again.

I hate that.


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Mr. K:  Why, does it bug you?   Besides, that was Herve's... and binary is a good way of encoding something, especially if people don't know where to find a decent decoder.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)

RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!
I hate SPAMMERS!!!!!!
I hate them using my SMTP server for sending spams and I get the bounces!!!
I hate getting porn in my inbox!!!
RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2003)

Argh! It's finally gotten to me! For so long now I've ran a website, talked with thousands of people, and displayed my work at local arenas (malls and such) and still: I get no clients.

My friend (who doesn't even do graphic design!!!) get's a client for $500!!! He called me over so I could tell him how to use Photoshop!!!

HOW?! How on Earth does somebody who doesn't know anything about Photoshop/design get a $500 client while I get to sit and stare at a broken down computer?!?!?!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)

you know what i hate, when my friend's dont shower for a few days and stink up more car or basement arrrrrrg!


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow, Trip...

I hate it when people complain about their personal problems.   Just kidding...


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 28, 2003)

Not that its Apple's fault or anything, but I was really looking forward to getting a new 15" Powerbook before school started... Looks like its not gonna happen and I'm just a little irritated (got myself all worked up for nothing!) and depressed.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 29, 2003)

Well cuz I don't know where the decoder is... I'm sure it's just a page or two back, but speak english man..
Oh, I don't even care.  I hate spam too!  Spam and binary!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2003)

"Rabble rabble rabble!!!"

ROFL


----------



## mr. k (Aug 29, 2003)

I want a 500 dollar client!  I'm seriously thinking about starting a freelance web design studio - I could take on clients slowly and work in my freetime.  Web work pays too!  At least it can...


----------



## Arden (Aug 29, 2003)

I just want a paying client!  I'm getting no money for www.hostultra.com/~nexuscc though I do get free hours to play.  I'd rather get paid, so I can spend it on what I want!


----------



## mdnky (Aug 30, 2003)

Complaints?   


WINDOWS....argggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh!   I've said enough!


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

I hate it when my favorite forum goes offline for several hours. 

But at least it's working now.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 31, 2003)

I hate it when people upgrade their servers on a high traffic messageboard that I frequent


----------



## Trip (Aug 31, 2003)

I hate arden.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 31, 2003)

Me too


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Me three.

Wait a minute...


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 1, 2003)

YouBeForty (UB40)


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Is that a droid?

I smell.




... burritos! ::ha::


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 1, 2003)

I hate stupid meaningless posts/posters


----------



## Trip (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm going to complain about how this thread has changed from a "complaint and confession" thread to a "hate" thread. 

Actually, no, I'm not.


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Internet Explorer doesn't isn't connecting to mox.com!  I'm currently using NS 7, and while it renders much more quickly than IE, I still want to be on IE!  I like the tabs in NS, but the interface has too many bugs.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 1, 2003)

I really hate losing my internet connection.  And then finally getting it back and finding out the board is down doesn't help. 

Oh, and I don't _hate_ arden, but I have fun teasing him.   (I guess you could consider that a confession.)


----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

I hate that, too, DS.

I also hate it when IE freezes at midnight and it takes me 15 minutes to get back online due to various reasons the stupid POS won't connect or stay connected.


----------



## azrad (Sep 2, 2003)

well...

i like to use Safari for my default web browser, but alas... my Safari can't connect to https:// server... so... back to IE again...


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

IE is too damn slow at hypertext pre-processing!  And Netscape's too buggy to use as a regular browser!  And this computer's too slow to run OS X (believe me, it would run like crap on a 233 Mhz G3)!  I want a G5.  Anybody donating?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 4, 2003)

i want to complain about people who stare at cars on the curb while driving on the highway, we dont need to see this idiot replacing a flat on his ride, it is this reason that i am constantly late to school


----------



## Ricky (Sep 4, 2003)

My router is really starting to annoy me.  I set port forwarding on it, but there's no way for me to keep the IP I'm on.  So what happens is that whenever I have to reboot the router (Which happens a lot  ) or my computer, I have to reset the IP address that the ports forward to.

And what's worse is that sometimes, even opening ports doesn't work for getting past the firewall.

I'm just glad I'm taking CISCO.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

I hate heavy traffic.  Modesto is starting to turn into Los Angeles.  Actually, it has been for a couple years now.

I was taking my sister downtown via the freeway, and all of a sudden traffic just slowed down.  I don't know if there was an accident or if it was just generally slow, but everyone just bunched up; I was in 2nd gear on the freeway!  Fortunately, we didn't have to go far to get off, whereas in LA it might be 15 or 20 miles to where you need to get off.


----------



## TNQ (Sep 5, 2003)

I have the opportunity to go to Houston, record a full length album in a big time studio with a couple of well known producers, and basically make one of my dreams come true...

... but I don't have anywhere near the amount of money I'd need to do it and I have no idea how to get it in a reasonable amount of time.

Grrrr. Madonna needs to quit kissing mediocre, fading pop stars and write me a check.


----------



## Trip (Sep 5, 2003)

* I HATE IT WHEN GIRLS ACT LIKE THEY LIKE YOU AND THEN, LATER, START TALKING ABOUT THEIR BOYFRIENDS *


Argh!!!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 5, 2003)

Man, just don't get really interested in them before you know or not, or cough up the question before you get to really like them.
School is fun so far - No homework and I got a slacker class for social studies.  Woo!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 6, 2003)

People who type in all caps really annoy me.


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

I want more hours at work!  I just started recently, and for 2 weekends I've had the exact same schedule, with 11.5 hours over Saturday and Sunday.  And at minimum wage, that's not very much money!  Now, I've only got 8 hours scheduled next Sunday (not tomorrow).  Fortunately, I'm probably going to cover some other peoples' shifts, so I can get some extra dough from that.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 7, 2003)

Man, that's lots of money.  Did you say somewhere you worked at an amusement park?  I've been trying to get a job forever, but never have been able to.  I really want one!  But not a wussy job, something kinda fun, I couldn't stand being a bag boy, mabye cashier but then you need to work as a bag boy first...  Working at a coffe shop would be decent, but for some reason I can't get a job there!  UGH!
But I would like to confess I have a problem - I spent $110 on a pair of soccer cleats today!  Diadora Brasil, black on white.  Bomb pair of shoes, I wore 'em around the house whenever I was in.  They are tight!


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Ah yes, the curse of the overspender.

I work at Funworks, which is the same company as Putt-putt Golf.  We have 2 divisions, inside and outside.  Inside has arcade games (both with redemption tickets and without), a rock-climbing wall, bump'n'tag (where I keep getting assigned), a Play Works play zone, and a teddy bear factory.  Outside there are the go karts, batting cages, pirate ships (pretty much bumper ships), and of course putt putt.  It's like a kiddie kasino.  I'm sure you've been to places like that before.

What kinds of companies are you applying at?  I got this job because I know the general manager very well, and they hire just about everybody.  You will probably need to start in one of the shit jobs, like being a bagger or a bus boy, or restocking inventory (which I actually wouldn't mind).  I don't know what kinds of big & small companies you have in Minneapolis, but the larger department stores usually hire teens more than other businesses.  I'd say, if you can, take some college courses and get a certificate in communication, because my speech teacher says a lot of employers would rather you have good communication skills than good technical skills (though both are important).

I got a pair of sneakers for $5 at Target for work.  Unfortunately, they are mostly black, and I have to wear white shoes.  I'd actually rather wear the black shoes because my shoes get very dirty working the bumper cars.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey arden, I'm making a little over $12 an hour, working 40 hours a week.  Just wanted to see ya turn green there. 

Don't get envious of me, though, my company is in hot water right now.  I never know from week to week whether I still have a job or not. 

mr. K - I got the above job through a temp agency.  Through them I started at $8.50 an hour...not bad.  You might want to try one out.


----------



## Trip (Sep 8, 2003)

I need $10! That's it! $10 and I can get a new skateboard!!!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah, but darkstar - were you 16 with no real previous experience ;^) Because temp agency is a good idea, but will they take kids who can't go into from eight to five?
That sounds tight...
I want a 40GB!


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

I think you usually have to be 18 to go to one of those agencies.

Try fast food.  It's at the opposite edge of the universe from glamorous, but it's a job, and they usually hire teens.

I hate heavy traffic!  That's why I'm making an OS X theme of the same name.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 8, 2003)

Aw, job's are worthless.
Even though I have a car and could drive, I really don't want to. That really limits my prospects, and I might go get a job at the hardware store down a few blocks.  They really don't hire anyone besides kid's, and I know a couple of kids who work there.  It wouldn't be that bad, I could get free hardware to make stuff with...


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

Why do you have an objection to driving?  Most of the driving that's done is to and from work, or for work.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 9, 2003)

Heh, yeah, I hardly drive anywhere but to work.

Um, arden, are you saying the title of the theme you're working on is going to be I hate heavy traffic! or just Traffic?


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2003)

I hate it when people pull out in front of you and make you slam on your brakes and then don't even go the freakin speed limit!!!!!!!!! RAAAAAAAAAAAAAERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Androo (Sep 9, 2003)

Confession:
I did it. I killed a man. I dont feel very good about it again. The memories have coming back (blue and red and very black). Games are to be played, not dreamed.
Confessions aren't good for this, so i claim this topic
CLOSED 

so THATS why im not a moderator!


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2003)

I hate people who pretend to be moderators


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

"Heavy Traffic."

I found a nice backdoor around some of the heaviest traffic in Modesto today.  It's an alternative route out of MJC West Campus.  Instead of going over the Briggsmore/Carpenter overpass (Briggsmore turns south and turns into Carpenter; a lot of traffic goes over this bridge, especially during school hours), I go down a back road until I get to Beckwith, which turns into Standiford, which turns into Sylvan eventually, and I live off Sylvan.  (Try Mapquesting "Modesto, CA" if you want a visual.)

Oh yeah, need a complaint, or a confession... okay, I didn't pay for QT Pro.  So feel free not to troubleshoot it if I ask.


----------



## BoneFill (Sep 10, 2003)

I hate to have loads of clients for whom i have worked 'bout a year, i have finished the job and still i can't get paid for it... also i hate to lower my prices (and i rarely do it)  just because "the client" thinks that graphic design does not worth it... that sxs ... and it's worst when you don't convince them and they say they'll try to do it themselves, the final result stinks...


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Tell them they wouldn't get something at the store for a lower price if it's not "worth it," so you won't lower your price and they still have to pay.  What country is this, anyway?


----------



## BoneFill (Sep 10, 2003)

I live in Mexico city which is cool but people are not used to see graphic design as a job (yet) but as a hobby (that'll change... eventually) and sure they can find something at a lower price but i'll be a poor quality job... there are many people doing graphic design for ridiculous prices, in fact most of the guys who are programers and such will end doing web design which is really sad... 

That reminds me that I hate people doing jobs that they are not prepared to do...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

I hate having to work after school.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 10, 2003)

I hate having to work.


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Why do people forget to turn off their turn signals?!  Yeah, okay, buddy, you changed lanes... are you going to do it again, or are you going to sit there and blink for the next 15 miles?  Do people not hear the click-cluck sound or see the flashing green light?!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 10, 2003)

I really hate it when people turn of change lanes without signaling.  Sometimes I just wanna hit the dumb asses because if they cut in on me on the freeway without signaling it must have been their fault, but then that would be a lot harder for me then I need to make it.
And on that note, I really hate bad drivers.  I'm a new driver, and not an incredible one at that, but people at least need to pay attention, respect the law's, and in general not be a complete idiot driver.  It's not that hard guys! Learn to drive!


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm the same as you in a number of ways.  I've had my license since May, and a car to drive as long.  Sure, I may push the speed limit a bit, but I won't max out my car, and I always signal (except sometimes when I'm turning right, and the oncoming traffic won't see it anyway, and I'm already turned right half-way).  I often observe bad drivers, and I curse at them in my head sometimes, especially when they go too slowly (for me, that is).


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)

I drive two hours a day....I REALLY hate bad drivers and I let them know it.

I hate it when women drive 90+ miles an hour while talking on a cell phone, smoking a cigarette, and putting on make-up, and drinking coffee all at the same time in their BIG ASS SUV WHILE THEY SWAY FROM LEFT TO RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE DRIVING A CAR, NOT A PHONE BOOTH, HAIR SALON, COFFEE SHOP, OR RACE CAR!!!!!!!!!!  HANG UP, AND STOP ENDANGERING YOURSELF AND OTHERS!!!!!!!


If I had a nickel for every time I saw a person like that I would have several thousand dollars.....




RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR





Did I mention I hate bad drivers?


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)

Ahhhh....that felt good....


----------



## Trip (Sep 10, 2003)

I've got a confession to make...

...I love girls.


----------



## Androo (Sep 10, 2003)

I am attracted to my cousin. Nah just kidding, dont got any cousins lol


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

What, you killed them all?

I hate SUV's, mostly the giant gas guzzlers.  The smaller ones like the RAV4 and the RX 300 are okay because they're the same size as a car, well almost.


----------



## Ugg (Sep 10, 2003)

Today on 101 northbound, I was almost rear-ended by a Ford Escape, a Buick Regal almost put me in the ditch and a cell-phone obsessed women in a Range Rover cut me off.  Obviously today's complaints are about the awful drivers on the road.


My confession is that I did a u-turn and cut someone else off, oops, my bad.


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

I've done that... I was really sorry, too. 

I hate Windows-loving trolls, especially when they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Cat (Sep 11, 2003)

One reason why I don't own a car nor a driver license is that driving seems to drive everyone mad ...


----------



## toast (Sep 11, 2003)

I hate quite a lot of things, all material (I need to do painful efforts to hate someone). Following list is unexhaustive.

I hate complaints.
I hate posters with huge signatures we don't want to see and which make the page's scrolling bar too small for my tired eyes.
I hate administrative stuff. I especially hate France Telecom, those guys should have activated my brand new telephone and 1024k line a week ago, but I won't get before October, I can feel that.
I hate mobile phones with stupid ring melodies, especially in the bus.

I hate people who think sending me a 72ppi logo they fetched on the Web will be enough to make the 8.5/11 300ppi poster they asked for.
I hate my school telling me "We're staying on WIndows98-equipped PCs for economical reasons".

I also cannot bear the sight or hearing of albums by Britney Spears, French reggae artists or French rap artists. Let me vomit on my own country's musical background, thank you.

I hate sites that don't validate, especially when asked to validate. I hate people who think accessibility is not a priority matter.

And I like everything Mark Pilgrim says in his "Will anyone save the gerbils ?" rant (www.diveintomark.org, search the recent archives). I also like Owen Brigg's design rant (www.thenoodleincident.com).

I hate being afraid of the dark aged 20, but what the fudge can I do about a phobia. I hate being powerless in front of such an idiotic fear. Anyone with a solution, send


----------



## toast (Sep 11, 2003)

it to me. And I hate pressing the Return key like I just, sorry, I didn't mean that.

I do feel better now, thanks people !


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 11, 2003)

Heh, are you sure you got everything, toast? 

I really hate cops who turn on their lights just to go through a red light.  Saw one on my way home from work 10 mins ago.  That really pisses me off.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 11, 2003)

Toast, your back!  You've been en vacances?  How was it?

And yes, I hate table based web sites!
http://webstandards.com/learn/ !


----------



## Arden (Sep 11, 2003)

I hate 404's (like the above).

I also hate how slow IE is to render pages, especially those it has to parse, when Netscape is so much faster (yet such a bad browser).


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 12, 2003)

So much hatred these days!

I love Apple, www.macosx.com, all OS X Developers (yeap, including M$ ) and of course above all I love my family!


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Is that a confession?


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Is that a confession?  *



...you will see that it is actually both complain AND confession!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmm...yes, that's right.  When you read between the lines, hulk's message actually says:

*I love Apple *_[so long as they give me a free G5]_*, www.macosx.com *_['cause everyone else there makes me look so cool...those losers!]_*, all OS X Developers *_[hopefully, one will see this and give me that expensive app for free]_* (yeap, including M$ ) *_[hahahahaha....I just needed a good laugh]_* and of course above all I love my family *_[as long as they're not anywhere near me]_*!*

(all in good fun, hulk, don't take anything personal there. )


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Androo (Sep 12, 2003)

i always say such dumb things on AIM, like yesyes, or meow. Why?! I DONT KNOW! Damnit i hate it, make me stop!


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

*Beheads Androo*

Don't worry, he's used to it.  In fact, it's kind of a ritual between me, him and Ricky.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 12, 2003)

Poor kid, you know arden - he's just a freshman (?).  if he went to my school he woulda got hazed today, and he would have worn green clothes!
Someone lit a smokebomb off at my lunch, and then the fire alarm went off :^)  That was definitely fun!


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, arden & Ricky vs. Androo.  Poor guy is always getting banged around. LOL!

And here I am in the middle, talking to all three of then, an intermediary.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

> like yesyes, or meow.


ive noticed the meow on when talking on aim, what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Yes, I'm a freshman... in college!  I'm older than dlloyd, mr. K, Androo, _and_ Ricky... I'm 18.

So?


----------



## Cat (Sep 13, 2003)

Tsk, youngsters.


----------



## toast (Sep 13, 2003)

*Cat gets false teeth back in place and turns back wheelchair towards TV*


----------



## Cat (Sep 13, 2003)

You shusht wait till you getsh them too, shonny! 

(LOL!  )

Confession: I didn't go to the dentist and moreover didn't absolutely brush my teeth for ~10 years (from 12 - 22: that's hormones for you!). Then a piece of a molar broke of, and I went again. 2 months and 6 sessions, 8 injections, 17 fillings and one root canal treatment later I was Ok again (my dentist even flossed me in the end). In those ten previous years I didn't spend a dime on dental care and I didn't have any problem at all, no pain or whatsoever. Those 6 visits did cost me ~  1000,- (but I got almost 50% back from insurance).
So brush your teeth, guys and gals! And Smile!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 13, 2003)

Hmm, if Cat's an oldster, I guess I am too.  I'm a bit older.

Then again, I'm just a shadow, what do I care?


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 13, 2003)

I asked him a while back, 'meow' means "I am here but I don't have anything to say"


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Wow, what a way to postwhore!  

It's amazing how often people don't listen to me at work.  I typically run the bumper cars, and I always go through a little shpiel before I let anyone on about how to play and what to do and not do, and it seems like every time someone breaks a certain rule or two.  Nobody ever tries to get out of their cars when they're moving, but all too often I have to tell kids to slow down or keep their hands on the wheel (otherwise the cars shake and, eventually, break).  I'm thinking, "Argh!  Listen the first time!"


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 14, 2003)

What?  You're one of those boring dudes trying to tell us how to have fun?  Shame on you!  

Really, though, what other possible rule could there be other than "Don't get out" and keeping your hands on the wheel (I'm only adding that 'cause it does make sense. Heh)


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Let's see, this is something like what I usually say:

"Okay, you guys know how to play?  Okay, how do you play?  _(No one seems to remember)_  Yeah, I thought so.  Okay, the object of the game is to get the front of your car under the green lights and the red lights.  _(Sometimes I add_  You'll see the lights shining down on the floor, and you want to get the sensor on the front of your car under the green lights and avoid the red lights.

"Please keep your hands on the wheel at all times; don't take your hands off the wheel for any reason.  If you take your hands off the wheel, the car will shake.  If the car shakes, take your foot off the gas, make sure your hands are on the wheel, and then put your foot back on the gas.  The gas is under your right foot; it's a little red or a white button.  Don't get out of the car, don't run across the floor, and have fun."

The #1 thing I have to tell people is "Hands on the wheel, please."  The #2 is "Don't run!"  I also have to tell people to turn the wheel, and sometimes I have to venture onto the floor to help someone if they seem stuck, or to move cars in the middle of the floor (always a fun task).


----------



## mr. k (Sep 15, 2003)

Man, that sounds great.  My new job of choice is at a hardware store, because I don't think I could stand working at a coffee shop all day.  But I still haven't filled out my job application!  Complaint!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 15, 2003)

When did they start adding lights to bumper cars?  Last time I was in any (which is admittedly a long time ago), the object was to smack into another car.

I'm pretty sure I'd be ignoring any lights.


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

The lights are from overhead, and they shine down on the floor.  It's called "Bump'n'Tag" because you're supposed to bump the other cars while trying to accumulate the most points; the winner gets a prize at the end.

Mr. K:  The application usually helps; sometimes it hurts your case more than helping it, but that's life.


----------

